

Reporter breaks an 'unbreakable' mobile phone at CES - bensummers
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8450385.stm

======
michaelcampbell
CEO took it well at least. There will be hell to pay off-camera later, no
doubt. =)

------
ggruschow
Are they naive and didn't have people try to break it in that situation first?

Or are the genius and put the guy right in front of a sharp corner?

The CEO seemed to be genuinely laughing. If I were HR at their company, I'd
put this on the recruiting site. Shows what they do and a pleasant environment
very quickly.

------
jvdh
The CEO took it in stride, amazing.

The reporter on the other hand did not seem to realise how good a job he had
just done.

------
hussong
Great reaction by the company rep! Obviously, 'unbreakable' has its limits
(i.e. if you run over it with a tank). I can image the 'hammer a nail with it'
part though, unless you use the display for that.

~~~
antipaganda
Actually, speaking of running something over with a tank, this hard drive did
pretty well:

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8449893.stm>

------
foulmouthboy
To give the phone a little credit, it did take the reporter a few smacks
before he got it right. Even though the phone obviously isn't "unbreakable", I
doubt anyone could take their iPhone, dunk it in water and then smack it even
once like that.

------
metachris
i doubt that any "unbreakable" phone will resist being banged to a sharp edge
for the near future...

~~~
bensummers
I think it was actually the corner of the tank, concentrating all the force of
the blow into a couple of square millimetres.

------
ivenkys
All "good" publicity for the phone and the company.

The company rep seemed to quite cool about it ,what i didn't understand though
was why was the reporter apologising ? The company rep did say - the phone is
unbreakable do what you can and the reporter just proved him wrong, so why
apologise, he should have said - "well mate you are wrong , this phone is in
fact breakable".

------
dbz
K. Obviously a lie when he said you could hammer it with a nail. Force/Area =
Pressure. If the pressure from hitting the corner of a fish tank with normal
arm strength can break it, then I am sure a hammer would drive a nail right
through the phone.

~~~
Frazzydee
I believe he said "you could hammer a nail with it" (00:20). So you're not
hammering a nail into the phone, you're using the phone as a hammer to drive
the nail into another surface.

It would probably still break if you used the screen as the hammer, but I
guess he meant hammering a nail using the side of the phone (which is what
you'd normally do anyways).

------
jasondavies
It's the top "watched/listened" story on BBC News right now. Hurrah for free
publicity.

------
robertgaal
In the CEO's defense: he just broke the screen, not the whole phone. I guess.

------
bensummers
I wonder if he got the free phone promised at the beginning of the clip?

------
jacquesm
I so hate being forced to watch advertising.

~~~
alex_c
I don't mind so much when I can learn something (about advertising).

